# Yeah! Just grabbed bluebeards beach club - advice needed



## krmlaw (Mar 24, 2015)

So checked this morning and saw that bluebeards beach club one bedroom was available! 

Grabbed it, we are very excited always wanted to stay here. 

Any advice on room request locations? Beach and pool look beautiful


----------



## silentg (Mar 24, 2015)

The TUG reviews on this resort are very old. I suggest you look at the reviews on Trip Advisor. Very positive feedback! Have a great time and when you return, write a review so the rest of us can see how nice a place it is!
TerryC


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 24, 2015)

we recently did a revamp on the various BBC resorts/phases...so in doing so we moved some of the correct reviews around...there are actually a number of recent BBC reviews (all from this year)


----------



## silentg (Mar 24, 2015)

There were 3 Bluebeard Resorts listed, I was not sure which one to look at, the one I did had old reviews.
TerryC


----------



## legalfee (Mar 24, 2015)

There is only one BlueBeard's Beach Club and it's on Lime tree bay on the south side between the Marriott and Bolongo Bay. There is a BlueBeard's Castle thats more toward town. There are only 10 one bedroom units. Two per building in buildings c through g and they're on ground floor. Some are  closer to pool but not much difference between them. I think one of them in building g is a handicapped unit with a ramp. All units have been recently remodeled and there is a store, restaurant, swim up pool bar, and dive shack.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 24, 2015)

This is the link to BBC on TUG

http://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Wyndham Bluebeard's Beach Club&ID=14811

the other bluebeards resorts on TUG are all listed as Bluebeards Castle (and the different phases)


----------



## krmlaw (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks guys so excited!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 26, 2015)

and someone just wrote a new review for you this past weekend. =)


----------

